# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  شروحات شاملة  لواجهة التورنادو الخاصة بسامسونغ .

## bodr41

** *اليوم سنحاول ان شاء الله ان نضع بين ايديكم شروحات شاملة لواجهة التورنادو الخاصة بسامسونغ لما لها من اهمية* *كبرى و لما تعرفه اجهزة سامسونغ من انتشار واسع وملحوظ لا يجادل اثنين في دلك هدا من جهة ومن* *جهة اخرى لندرة الشروحات في هده الواجهة ان لم نقول تكاد تكون منعدمة.*  * الشرح بالتفصيل * *تتكون واجهة التورنادو الخاصة بسامسونغ من ستة فئات هي :*    *
سنحاول اختيارمنها اربعة فئات رئيسية وهامة هي :  Trident وOM/Swift وSky/INF وQC/BCM*  ** *Trident* *- 1*   * Disconnect - 1 :*  *يقوم بفحص البوكس ان كان موصلا ام لا
ان كان موصلا بالحاسوب بالطريقة الصحيحة تظهر هده الرسالة : 
UFx Boot V2.2  c  SarasSoft 2003 . Id : 62  CF  1 10
UFS_USB V2.8  c  SarasSoft 2007  s/n                  0                                                HWK : 01 . 04 . PRO1                                 Features : 00000001*  *                                                                                            Licence : ture *  *وان كان غير موصل بالحاسوب تظهر هده الرسالة :* * UFx Devices not found* * Read Flash - 2 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لقراءة الفلاشة من الهاتف   Write Flash - 3 : يستخدم هدا الا ختيارلكتابة الفلاشة للهاتف.  Read E2P - 4   : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلقراءة الايبروم من الهاتف.  Write E2P - 5   : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلكتابة الايبروم للهاتف  Mobile Info - 6 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلقراءة بيانات الهاتف واعطاء معلومات عن السوفتوير والهاردويروكدلك رقم السيريال الهاتف.... Unlock - 7 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لفك شفرة الهاتف.  Reset MMI - 8 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلمسح محتويات الفلاشة من جافا ونغمات والعاب ويعالج بعض العيوب التي بها في حين تبقى البيانات الاصلية على الجهاز كما هي وهده العملية تشبه الى حد كبير اعادة الجهاز الى حالة المصنع.  Restart - 9 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلعمل اعادة تشغيل الهاتف بعد اية عملية السوفتوير.  Cnt 0 - 10 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لاعادة عداد الهاتف الى الرقم 0 اي تصفير عداد الهاتف.  Info - 11 : يقوم بعرض بيانات كل اصدارة من اصدارات البرنامج وما الجديد فيها.  Model - 12 : عند الضغط عليه تظهر لك نافدة يتم من خلالها اختيارموديل الجهازالمطلوب.  Mcu - 13 : هم السوفتوير الاساسي ويكون امتداد الفلاشة فيه اما cla اوbin حسب نوع الهاتف.  Tfs - 14 : هو الجزءالخاص بالنغمات والصوروجميع الجرافيك الموجودة في هده الفئة ويكون امتداد الفلاشة فيه tfs.  Erase NOR - 15 :   يستخدم هدا الاختيار  للمسح الكامل ل Flash NOR الموجودة على الجهاز وقد   نحتاج الى هدا الخيارعند  تعريب الجهاز مثلا ودلك لتنزيل فلاشة التعريب   بشكل طبيعي دون مشاكل  .ولوتجاهلنا هدا الاختياروقمنا بالتعريب مباشرة سنجد   ان ايقونات القائمة  اصبحت ملخبطة بشكل غير طبيعي.  Read Codes - 16 : هدا الاختيار خاص بقراءة الاكواد.  Rebuild Imei - 17 : هدا الاختيار خاص باعادة انشاء سيريال جديد.  Erase NAND - 18 : هي خاصية خاصة بمسح الاجهزة التي لها مساحة من التخزين على Flash NAND.    Flash NAND : هي فلاشة داكرة الهاتف وهي تحتل مساحة اصغر رقاقة في حين هي    الاكبر كثافة للتخزين الملفات الكبيرة الحجم كافيديوهات والصوت ..  Repair MSL - 19 : هدا الاختيارخاص باصلاح منطقة MSL لحل مشكل قفل SP.  BT Address - 20 : هدا الاختيار خاص بتعديل البلوثوت.  Load settings - 21 : هدا الاختيار خاص بتحميل الاعدادات .  Save Setiings - 22 :   هدا الاختيار خاص  لعمل ملف حفظ الاعدادات المكتوبة فمثلا لو اخترنا  ملفات  لموديل سامسونغ  معين نضغط على هدا الخيار حتى تبقى الاعدادات  محفوظة  لاستخدامها مستقبلا  لجهاز اخر من نفس الموديل.  Support - 23 : هدا الاختيار خاص بالسبورت.*  *OM/Swift - 2*   * Disconnect - 1 :*  *يقوم بفحص البوكس ان كان موصلا ام لا
ان كان موصلا بالحاسوب بالطريقة الصحيحة تظهر هده الرسالة :
UFx Boot V2.2  c  SarasSoft 2003 . Id : 62  CF  1 10
UFS_USB V2.8  c  SarasSoft 2007  s/n                  0                                                HWK : 01 . 04 . PRO1                                 Features : 00000001*  *                                                                                            Licence : ture**وان كان غير موصل بالحاسوب تظهر هده الرسالة :* * UFx Devices not found Read Flash - 2 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لقراءة الفلاشة من الهاتف  Write Flash - 3 : يستخدم هدا الا ختيارلكتابة الفلاشة للهاتف. Read E2P - 4   : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلقراءة الايبروم من الهاتف. Write E2P - 5   : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلكتابة الايبروم للهاتف. Mobile Info - 6 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلقراءة بيانات الهاتف واعطاء معلومات عن السوفتوير والهاردويروكدلك رقم السيريال الهاتف.... Unlock - 7 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لفك شفرة الهاتف. Reset MMI - 8 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلمسح محتويات الفلاشة من جافا ونغمات والعاب ويعالج بعض العيوب التي بها
في حين تبقى البيانات الاصلية على الجهاز كما هي وهده العملية تشبه الى حد كبير اعادة الجهاز الى حالة المصنع. Restart - 9 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلعمل اعادة تشغيل الهاتف بعد اية عملية السوفتوير. Cnt 0 - 10 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لاعادة عداد الهاتف الى الرقم 0 اي تصفير عداد الهاتف. Info - 11 : يقوم بعرض بيانات كل اصدارة من اصدارات البرنامج وما الجديد فيها.  Files -12 : الملفات :   وهي نافدة لاختيار ملف الفلاشة وقد يكون ملف مختلف في كل اصدار اعتمادا   علىاصدار رقاقة IC وما شابه دلك بعض الاجهزة تحوي على سبيل المثال Flash   NAND في حين البعض الاخر لا يحتوي على كدا فلاشة
لدلك لابد من كسب خبرة في اختيار الملفات المناسبة لكل موديل وهدا يحتاج الى وقت كافي. Options - 13 : الاختيارات : هي مجموعة من الاختيارات ولكل واحدة دورها الخاص عندما نباشر السوفتويروندكرمنها مايلي : Format TFS : الشكل الكامل للملف ونؤشر دائما على هدا لاختيار بعد كتابة ملف TFS Format CSC : الشكل الكامل للملف ونؤشر دائما على هدا الاختيار بعد كتابة ملف CSC. Exclude ECC From RAW TFS : تعني استخلاص ملفات من داخل ملف الجافا والنغامات لبعض الموديلات. Use LOADER V3.3 : يقوم البرنامج باستخدام برنامج LOADER V3.3 لتفليش الهاتف. Auto - Scroll : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلجعل    نافدة Result / Event Window تتسع لجميع  البيانات التي تظهر عليها وادا    زادت البيانات عن حجم النافدة يظهر عمود الانزلاق ليجعل البيانات الغير    ظاهرة تظهر على النافدة. Auto - Clear : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لجعل    نافدة Result / Event Window تقوم بمسح البيانات التي كانت عليها وتظهر فقط    البيانات الخاصة باخر زرارتم الضغط عليه. Baud Rate : من خلال هدا الاختياراختيار معدل السرعة المستخدمة في السوفتويرالهاتف ودلك عند استخدام كابل USB. Patch MSL : هدا الخيار لكتاب الباتش للهاتف لفك الشفرات . Patch E2P : الباتش باستخدام الايبروم.  Erase NOR -14 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار للمسح الكامل للفلاشة. Unlock E2P -15 : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلفك الشفرة عن طريق كتابة ملف اليبروم. Sections -16 : هي الاوامرالمستخدمة لتحديد مساحة الفلاشة والادريسات ومعرفة لغة رقم الفلاشة. Rebuild Imei -17 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لاعادة انشاء سيريال جديد. Format NAND -18 : هدا الاختيار خاص لمسح كل بيانات المستخدم من الفلاشة.  Patch MSL - 19 : هدا الاختيار خاص بفك شفرة المستعصية لبعض الموديلات . Sing Fw - 20 : فيرمويرلبعض الموديلات B5722 و C3100 وC3510 و C6112 BT Address - 21 : هدا الاختيار خاص بتعديل البلوثوت. Chk. E2P file - 22 : هدا الاختيار خاص بالتحقق من ملفات الايبروم. EX TFS - 23 : الاعتماد على ملفات TFS السابقة - Bd TFS : اعادة انشاء ملفات TFS جديدة.  Sky/INF - 3*     *Files - 1 : هي نافدة خاصة بملفات الفلاشة . Options :*  *الاختيارات
Use EBL From FLS Pack - 2 : هده الخاصية تستخدم لبعض الموديلات كجهاز s3550 عند التفليش بملف DFFS (CSC يجب عدم التاشير على هدا الاختيار لعدم اختيار EBL من حزمة FLS Erase User Data - 3 : هدا الاختيار خاص بمسح كل بيانات المستخدم من الهاتف. Patch MSL While Flashing - 4 :  هده الخاصية خاصة باستعمال الباتش لتصحيح منطقة MSL للتفليش وفك الشفرة بعض الموديلات اجهزة سامسونغ. AT Info Mobile - 5 : هدا الاختيارخاص لاعطاء البيانات ومعلومات من الجهاز وخاصة  قراءةالاكواد. Auto - Clear - 6 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لجعل    نافدة Result / Event Window تقوم بمسح البيانات التي كانت عليها وتظهر فقط    البيانات الخاصة باخر زرارتم الضغط عليه. Auto - Scroll - 7  : يستخدم هدا الاختيارلجعل    نافدة Result / Event Window تتسع لجميع  البيانات التي تظهر عليها وادا    زادت البيانات عن حجم النافدة يظهر عمود الانزلاق ليجعل البيانات الغير    ظاهرة تظهر على النافدة.* * Baut Rate - 8 : خاص لاختيارمعدل السرعة المناسبة للسوفتويرعند استخدام كابل USB.* *Rebuild Imei - 9 : يستخدم هدا الاختيار لاعادة انشاء سيريال جديد. BT Address - 10 : هدا الاختيار خاص بتعديل البلوثوت.*  *Wifi Mac - 11 : خاصية لتعديل ال wifi لمستخدمي ال Mac* *Patch MSL - 12 : هدا الاختيار خاص بفك شفرة المستعصية لبعض الموديلات* *بتصليح منطقة MSL* *عن طريق الباتش.* *Load settings -13 : هدا الاختيار خاص بتحميل الاعدادات .** Save Setiings - 14 :   هدا الاختيار خاص  لعمل ملف حفظ الاعدادات المكتوبة فمثلا لو اخترنا  ملفات  لموديل سامسونغ  معين نضغط على هدا الخيار حتى تبقى الاعدادات  محفوظة  لاستخدامها مستقبلا  لجهاز اخر من نفس الموديل* . *Support - 15 : هدا الاختيار خاص بالسبورت.* *ST -16 : لفصل الهاتف من البرنامج في هدا الوضع .*  *QC/BCM - 4*   ** *  Files  :    يتم من خلال هده النافدة تحديد ملف الفلاشة المناسب لموديلات اجهزة    سامسونغ من هده الفئة مع مراعاة الترتيب الصحيح ومعرفة امتداد كل فلاشة.  Options : الاختيارات
 2 - وظيفة واسطة الموديم وسرعة الفلاش.
3 - الجمع بين مختلف الخصائص : QCDI info : البحث في بيانات ومعلومات الجهاز وخاصة لقراءة اكواد فك الشفرات. Check port :  للتحقق من توصيل بمنفد كابل USB PORT لتحديد PORT Com للتعامل مع بعض الموديلات عند عمل Unlock.   Port Reset : لاعادة ضبط وحدة الاتصال مع البرنامج عبر المنفد. Boot Repair : خيارلاصلاح اجهزة سامسونغ المعطوبة ( الميتة )  Boot Change  : للاستخدام في تغيير ال Boot       ارجو ان اكون قد استوفيت الشرح كما يجب واسال الله التوفيق لي ولكم.     Oussama1 *  * *

----------


## mohamed73

اتبارك الله على خويا

----------


## bodr41

*الله ابارك فيك واحفظك اخويا*.

----------


## salihmob

مشكور يا غالي علي الشرح الجميل والوافي 
احلي تقييم لعيونك ومزيد من التوفيق 
وفي انتظار المزيد من الابداع 
احلي تقييم للموضوع ***** 
مثبت لفتره

----------


## ameerl

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك* *لله**  فيك*

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

جزاكم الله كل خير 
فى ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله

----------


## wdmaky

شرح ممتاز ووافي وفقك اللة

----------


## azzagheer

الف شكر ياعسل

----------

